# Rear-view mirror vibration....



## slinger1

Other than remove it or turning it down how can i stop my rear-view mirror from rattling......even at moderate volume it still makes a rattling sound that at first i thought was inside my driver side door (thats were it sounds like it comes from) but i isolated that door without the subs on and its fine...when its vibrating i can grab the mirror and the noise is gone...I have a 2009 f150 crew with the camera in mirror....Any ideas??


----------



## nineball

as a last resort you can get it into the position you want and then put a few dabs of super glue on the pivot point to hold it in place forever.


----------



## ellocojorge

Open it up apply deadner or foam, close back up

Sent from my LG-MS910 using Tapatalk


----------



## 07azhhr

Replace it.


----------



## slinger1

Dont think the super glue would work...it would just vibrate along with mirror...Not gunna replace it...unless i break it when i take it apart and fill it with foam or something....Thanks for suggestions...Think ill try ellocojorge's idea and crack it open...


----------



## jcollin76

slinger1 said:


> Dont think the super glue would work...it would just vibrate along with mirror...Not gunna replace it...unless i break it when i take it apart and fill it with foam or something....Thanks for suggestions...Think ill try ellocojorge's idea and crack it open...


Dont put anything on the backside of the mirror glass. Tried it in my silverado, with no the best results. It put just enough pressure on the mirror that when assembled, the image is distorted. Deaden the case, and use foam... just be aware of what effects, too much can be. Lol


----------



## dogsbark26

Some cars, convertibles especially, have an extra little adjustable arm that is designed to tighten against the windshield to provide stability. You might be able to retrofit such an arm onto your mirror.


----------



## Speedcult

The problem is the mirror attached to the windsheild, you could deaden the roof area above it to help soak up some of the vibrations being transfered to the glass. You said when you grab the mirror it stops. How hard do you grab it? The reason I ask is because if you isolate where the buzz is coming from (mirror body, internals, etc.), it will help you make the best choice. If its the internals, well hot glue could be your friend. Just a dab around where they might contact the case. If its the case itself, again hot glue or some black silicone would fix that right up.

Sent from my PS3


----------



## slinger1

Speedcult said:


> The problem is the mirror attached to the windsheild, you could deaden the roof area above it to help soak up some of the vibrations being transfered to the glass. You said when you grab the mirror it stops. How hard do you grab it? The reason I ask is because if you isolate where the buzz is coming from (mirror body, internals, etc.), it will help you make the best choice. If its the internals, well hot glue could be your friend. Just a dab around where they might contact the case. If its the case itself, again hot glue or some black silicone would fix that right up.
> 
> Sent from my PS3


I have to squeez it prety hard to stop it...and i can feel it in my hand..its the whole mirror and mostly noticable on extended deeper freq. bass notes like Pink Floyed welcome to th machine for example...The windshield dosent seem to be vibrating but i also have those sunglass holder things in the headliner and they do vibrate alot too....The plan now is to remove headliner and deaden as good as i can then look at opening the mirror and try to deaden it with something......thanks guys for replies...........


----------



## [email protected]

put a rubber band around it on the side


----------



## youdoofus

I have a similar issue in my 02 accord. I seem to have found the resonant frequency of the mirror casing. I know that in order to change the res freq, you simply need to change its mass. I am thinking that im needing to take it off, crack that puppy open, and put in some hot glue or silicon. Im not sure which would work better/last longer in my climate (I live in South Dakota) but im likely not gonna try to tackle this for a little bit anyways.


----------



## RedRaider

Let us know what works, I have a 2011 F150.


----------



## Pitmaster

May have found a solution after 2 years...


----------



## youdoofus

I'll def let you guys know what my result is, however its ohhhhh about 6 degrees outside not taking into consideration the wind chill. I know its my fault for living in the upper Midwest, but its still effin cold. I'm going to see if I can remove it quickly, take it inside and go from there. I'll keep y'all posted


----------



## youdoofus

But I can't stress enough that my problem isn't merely an SPL issue, its the resonant freq of the mirror housing. It just goes nuts at a certain band. Around 90 hz or so it shakes like an epileptic(pardon the phrasing, I mean no offense) at 50hz and 130 hz it shakes (duh) but not like it does at around 90... And I also have to either turn it down(yeah, like I'm gonna do that) or hold it quite firmly.


----------



## Victor_inox

be careful playing with it at cold temperature or mirror mount will brake with a chunk of glass. I bet windshield replacement is not your idea of fun. eliminating resonances is by far hardest part of any install.


----------



## cajunner

best bet is to go with a different mirror with a more stout neck or attachment scheme.

you could find a lighter version with a smaller display area that has less mass and the physical lever of the larger mirror, negated.

Those frequencies don't sound like a buzz of internal resonance but more a function of the holding scheme and the geometry of the mirror.

get a smaller mirror out of the junk or off ebay. one with a tight adjustment or ball joint at the mount.


----------



## Sleeves

I've ran into this problem and several GM vehicles with the Onstar button in the mirrors (including my own) and had success at eliminating the noise by opening the mirror casing, using thin foam strips (like what comes packaged with some speakers) on the contact points, and wrapping the internal wires in the same foam. Has worked great for me every time.


----------



## cajunner

then again, if it's internal parts of the mirror buzzing when playing those frequencies, that's different...

but a replacement mirror might have tighter internal parts, or be made without stuff in them that can rattle.


----------



## youdoofus

I've also considered wrapping the mounting arm in dynamat and taping it with electrical tape. Dunno tho depends on how that ends up looking. That could reduce the vibration from the car to the mirror and be (hopefully) unnoticeable


----------



## youdoofus

so, since its too cold to do what i actually want to do with taking the mirror off and such, i ended up trying the taping of some thick foam rubber around the mirror arm and it seems to have helped in the interim. its not noticeable really as the window tint hides it from the outside and the mirror itself blocks it from view on the inside. It hasnt elimitated it, but im thinking that a few more pieces might just do the trick for now. Ill report back when its not a negative number for the high temp LOL!!! damn south dakota and its stupid weather


----------



## youdoofus

ok, so heres what i did in the interim since its too cold to remove the mirror and work on it like i want to. I went to hobby lobby and got some foam rubber sheets with a self adhesive backing thats about 1/16th of an inch thick. I cut it into strips about an inch tall and 3 inches wide, triple stacked them and adhered them to the back of my mirror. While this hasnt completely cured the issue, it has significantly reduced the spaz-outs of the mirror housing!! I will add some more of this stuff and see how it goes. btw, its 98 cents a sheet for this stuff


----------



## Militarymisfit

you could build a small support bracket in the shape of a T and a L that would mount to the windshield behind and above where the mirror mounts. If I could explain it better how I see it in my mind you wouldn't be able to see from either of the front seats. You could make it out of sheet metal and use a cut-off wheel to cut it to shape, a couple bends later you'd be done. If you had access to a "shop" you could roll a ridge into the centre of each section and it would be strong as heck.

One of the guys at work has a f150. I'll take a look and see if I can fab something up on Tuesday if you want. We have plenty of "scrap" metal. I build all kinds of **** using it.

You could take it in and powder coat it any colour(color?) you wanted. it'd be small enough to only cost you maybe 20 bucks at max to coat.


----------



## steveholt

glad i found this thread, been trying to rid my mirror of rattle myself


----------



## MUGWUMP

You could also try small weights. Changing the mass of the mirror may change how it reacts to the vibrations.

Tape a quarter or 2 on the back of the mirror to see if it helps. You can take it apart and put them inside later on if it works.


----------



## theoldguy

you could also remove the source of the culprit sound waves. lol. just saying.


----------



## WinWiz

My limited experience tells me that mirrors mounted in the roof rattles a lot less than mirrors mounted to the wind screen...
So you could try another mirror mounted in the roof.


----------



## stochastic

You know it's totally possible to build a microprocessor that senses the mirror's movement and actuates a mechanical vibrator that dampens the vibration by oscillating in the opposite direction. Could probably fit into the mirror housing too if designed small enough.

But I like the above posts about bracing and stiffening the mirror instead. Much simpler.


----------



## youdoofus

Ok, well it's warmed up considerably here and I should be able to take a Crack at this soon. I should also be able to lessen the vibration thru the body by damping the roof right in front of where the mirror is with a dynamic license plate kit. We shall see


----------



## youdoofus

well, ive got the mirror off and cant seem to get the darn thing open. It looks like its a clamshell, but it doesnt really seam to have a seam to pry it open with. No screws holding it together either. Hilariously, it just vibrates off the mount over and over now that its been removed and placed back on. Its seeming more and more that 2002 Honda Accord sedans arent meant to have around 140 db blasting its guts out. Weird bit is that 140 isnt really all that loud. I used to have a 96 accord sedan back in the day that handled the same spl just fine... I might have to go back to a Maxima or something. Im not at all averse to trying a roof mounted mirror provided the install doesnt look cheesy. Anyways, no real progress as of yet. Running out of ideas. And i really dont want to adhere weights to the back of it, i only went with the foam stuff because its pretty much unnoticeable. I guess i could put weights on it, then cover it with the foam stuff.... might try that next


----------



## DDfusion

Bumping this. 

Mine is in the mirrors frame. I put a bit of pressure on the top and bottom and it stops. 

Driving me nuts


----------



## youdoofus

Also bumping this  

Anyone know of a product out there to change a windshield mounted mirror to a roof mounted in an 02 accord without it looking like splattered fecal matter?


----------



## KrisM

So my 2014 Camry SE was doing this same thing. Bass would hit, not even a lot, and my rear view mirror would rattle. I finally found out that the screw was getting a little loose that held the mirror in place. No more rattles now. Perhaps this may work for someone else?


----------



## mrexcitement

I sympathise with you , i have an Elantra touring where the mirror was vibrating before i put the sub in but now that i have installed the sub it rattles like crazy and drives me crazy.
I purchased a new one hoping that would fix it but it didn't , i will have to do the same and see if i can pull it apart to find out why , bloody rattles !!!!


----------



## cgoofies

slinger1 said:


> Other than remove it or turning it down how can i stop my rear-view mirror from rattling......even at moderate volume it still makes a rattling sound that at first i thought was inside my driver side door (thats were it sounds like it comes from) but i isolated that door without the subs on and its fine...when its vibrating i can grab the mirror and the noise is gone...I have a 2009 f150 crew with the camera in mirror....Any ideas??


I am thinking using a small bungee cord around the back of the mirror holding it in place. I’m having the same problem.


----------



## JohnnyOhh

i feel like there should be an "badge" for 1st reply to the oldest thread on here..... this is pretty close!


----------

